# Noob ! wedding pics



## BillyB Photography (Jul 10, 2010)

Gday guys, I just signed up and thought i would share a couple of my pics - feel free to comment CC welcome


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome!  Keep up the good work.  Thats nice that some dont mind getting wet!


----------



## JBWilson (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice shots! I really like #4 - very cool that they were up for that. After the wedding I'm guessing?


----------



## Fatback (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice work! I love #3, the way the sky reflects in the water is perfect.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 10, 2010)

The compositions and exposure are nice. I think you're overdoing it a little in post, though.


----------



## Double H (Jul 10, 2010)

Alpha said:


> The compositions and exposure are nice. I think you're overdoing it a little in post, though.



Agreed, except that is the look that is selling right now. 
Kudos, BillyB :thumbup:


----------



## camz (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow for #3!  Literally said that when I saw it.  Most definitely portfolio material!

Question though...why does her arm look a bit odd just above the elbow?  I was thinking it's probably her back overlapping and maybe with a combination of the groom's hand?


----------



## Munsterc (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## Munsterc (Jul 11, 2010)

I think it looks kinda odd because its her dress that's like blending in with the sky and yes, it seems his hand is on her waist in the back =]


----------



## Alpha (Jul 11, 2010)

Double H said:


> Alpha said:
> 
> 
> > The compositions and exposure are nice. I think you're overdoing it a little in post, though.
> ...



I know what you mean but I don't really buy that. Heavily processed is one thing. That's selling. Overdone is another. Overdone is trying to get the heavily processed look and going to far (or missing the mark). For example, ocean water can be a brilliant blue without looking like the water at a miniature golf place.


----------



## BillyB Photography (Jul 12, 2010)

ay guys thanks for the feedback 

yeh its a combination of the back arched, dress sticking out and the grooms hand  wow i never noticed it  before now its bugging me bigtime lol 

alpha - 2 much saturation do you think?


----------



## BillyB Photography (Jul 12, 2010)

oh jb - it was five minutes after the ceremony  and totally candid lol


----------



## JamesMason (Jul 18, 2010)

I request that you remove the word noob from the title of this post imediatly ! 

On a seperate note, hi everyone, not posted in a while, been a busy year. Hope you are all well.

Without my spell checker i am nothing


----------



## Storky1980 (Jul 20, 2010)

JamesMason said:


> I request that you remove the word noob from the title of this post imediatly !



Agreee!!! These shots are nothing short of stunning


----------



## skywalker (Jul 20, 2010)

I love the #4, the couple really enjoyed the moment! 
And the #3 is creative.. can you see there is a cross in the pic...


----------



## anel (Jul 31, 2010)

what's your gear? #3 looks divine, no flashes used at all?


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Aug 1, 2010)

These photos are terrific!  I am looking forward to starting some wedding photography jobs, and I pray that my shots come out like these!


----------



## MrsMoo (Aug 1, 2010)

I love the colours in the 3rd, 4th and last one! I also love the 5th one, it looks good with that effect on it


----------



## MohaimenK (Aug 2, 2010)

Your first photo is tilted slightly to the left. But something you can edit quickly with photoshop


----------



## Petraio Prime (Aug 2, 2010)

Several of these should have been taken as verticals, especially the first one.


----------

